

I'm Your First Customer: Fraud Detection as a Service for Payment Aggregators - callmeed
http://callmeed.posterous.com/im-your-first-customer-fraud-detection-as-a-s

======
pavel_lishin
Isn't this something he could set up on his own end? Sounds like a problem
similar to spam detection.

